# Ebay router bits



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just joined last night and have read many, many threads. There is some great info on this site. I'm very impressed the knowledge of its members.

I have a modest set of bits and a nice set of cabinet bits. Some of my favorite bits are about done, I don't have the equipment or knowledge to sharpen them.

My question is this, Ebay always seems to have 80 pc kits for about $90 dollars with free shipping. I know that you get what you pay for, but has anybody ever bought/used them? If so, how did they work. Thanx in advance for your input.

Ross


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Ross,

Welcome to the forums. 

Bobj3 has done a lot of purchasing of his bits thru ebay. As far as I know, he's been very satisfied with them. I'm sure he'll chime in soon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ross

Like Ken said I have got many off eBay BUT you must do your home work when you buy router bits off eBay,,,some are just junk  the feed back on ebay is just one of the items you want to check out b/4 you part with your money, you don't want to buy from anyone on eBay that as less than a sale count of 1000 bits or sets..the pass buyers will tell you if you should also part with your money...  you want to see the buyers that have got bits from that seller over and over , some are just glad they got them but have not used them yet... 

I will say I use the seller below for almost all of the eBay bits 
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools
=======



Ross72 said:


> I just joined last night and have read many, many threads. There is some great info on this site. I'm very impressed the knowledge of its members.
> 
> I have a modest set of bits and a nice set of cabinet bits. Some of my favorite bits are about done, I don't have the equipment or knowledge to sharpen them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanx for the info, I hadn't thought about checking feed back. I'll do some research and see what I find. Thanx again.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I've bought several set from eBay and like Bob said, check the feedback. I have many of the "yellow" ones. Most are ok but they don't hold up as long as the major brands. Also you need to do practice cuts with them. I also don't use them for important projects. Sometimes you may find a problem as pictured below. Also watch the shipping charges. They make up some of their money with high shipping $'s.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

.010 is no big deal when the bit is spinning at 16,000 rpm's..  but you're right they may not be right on all the time  very little QC for the lower end bits..

===


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I second BobJ's eBay recomendation for SuperCarbide. I've gotten a handfull of bits from Mr. Hsu and so far they have all been quite nice. Last night I was playing with the table-edge bit and it is a neat profile.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Bob,
Your absolutely right but that particular bit was giving a rough finish. Changed to Whiteside and the finish was like glass. But each project will dictate what you need for results.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I made what I hope to be a good purchase last night. Wife my has developed a huge list of things she wants done. Looks like I'll be spending alot of time in the shop (best place to be). I'll post pics as work progresses, thanks again for the info.
Ross


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

I have done some reading (long time back) about router bits and there is always the question abut quality of the carbide. As I understand it, there are 4 hardness, 1-4 ,4 being the hardest and 1 the softest and the better quality bit makers are using the 3. Too hard and it'll shatter and too soft won't hold and edge and get dull quicker. 

As mentioned Sears is junk and I've learned thru the years that you get what you pay for. I myself try and find the "midline" in quality and sometimes that means paying a little more. The only set that I have is for door making, everything is loose or singles.

JHO


----------

